# Mattarella convoca Cottarelli al Colle per lunedì.



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Ultim'ora: il presidente della Repubblica, Mattarella, dopo aver bocciato un possibile governo Lega Cinque Stelle ( http://www.milanworld.net/mentana-si-torna-al-voto-vt62954.html ) ha convocato Carlo Cottarellli, ex commissario della spending review durante il governo Renzi, al Colle per lunedì 28 maggio 2018. Incarico in vista?

*Salvini:"Ora ci ritroveremo al governo il PD bocciato dagli italiani? Sarebbe veramente assurdo. Sono assolutamente incazz... e deluso. Ma non mollo. Quando si va al voto? Lo decide Mattarella, come tutto ormai".*


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaa

Ma i bastoni quando li tiriamo fuori?


----------



## Heaven (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaa
> 
> Ma i bastoni quando li tiriamo fuori?



Se non scendiamo in piazza per questo non scendiamo più. Questo è assurdo. 
(E renzi ovviamente difende Mattarella)


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: il presidente della Repubblica, Mattarella, dopo aver bocciato un possibile governo Lega Cinque Stelle ( http://www.milanworld.net/mentana-si-torna-al-voto-vt62954.html ) ha convocato Carlo Cottarellli, ex commissario della spending review durante il governo Renzi, al Colle per lunedì 28 maggio 2018. Incarico in vista?



Vergogna . VERGOGNA. 
Ripeto e lo dico mio malgrado. Da domani cambia tutto , serve un dittatore .


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

Bé tanto vale dire ad M5S e ancor più alla Lega di non presentarsi alle elezioni, perché tanto se vincono gli uomini che avrebbero intenzione di mettere sarebbero non in linea con i diktat dei Superni e quindi ricusati. Alé.

Al prossimo giro niente Di Maio, vero?

Cottarelli è un fallito, dunque fallirà.


----------



## PheelMD (27 Maggio 2018)

Indecenti.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: il presidente della Repubblica, Mattarella, dopo aver bocciato un possibile governo Lega Cinque Stelle ( http://www.milanworld.net/mentana-si-torna-al-voto-vt62954.html ) ha convocato Carlo Cottarellli, ex commissario della spending review durante il governo Renzi, al Colle per lunedì 28 maggio 2018. Incarico in vista?



Che Dio benedica Mattarella. Questi volevano uscire pure dall'Euro, e tra qualche anno ci ritrovavamo come la Grecia, ne sono sicuro. Spero che non andranno mai al governo e spero che crollino i loro voti.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2018)

*Salvini:"Ora ci ritroveremo al governo il PD bocciato dagli italiani? Sarebbe veramente assurdo. Sono assolutamente incazz... e deluso. Ma non mollo. Quando si va al voto? Lo decide Mattarella, come tutto ormai".*


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: il presidente della Repubblica, Mattarella, dopo aver bocciato un possibile governo Lega Cinque Stelle ( http://www.milanworld.net/mentana-si-torna-al-voto-vt62954.html ) ha convocato *Carlo Cottarellli, ex commissario della spending review* durante il governo Renzi, al Colle per lunedì 28 maggio 2018. Incarico in vista?
> 
> *Salvini:"Ora ci ritroveremo al governo il PD bocciato dagli italiani? Sarebbe veramente assurdo. Sono assolutamente incazz... e deluso. Ma non mollo. Quando si va al voto? Lo decide Mattarella, come tutto ormai".*



governo lacrime e sangue, dunque. prepariamoci all'aumento dell'iva.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaa
> 
> Ma i bastoni quando li tiriamo fuori?



Ci si deve iniziare a mobilitare. 

Alle armi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaa
> 
> Ma i bastoni quando li tiriamo fuori?


La soluzione è proprio questa. Con tanto di colpo di stato.


----------



## Heaven (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Che Dio benedica Mattarella. Questi volevano uscire pure dall'Euro, e tra qualche anno ci ritrovavamo come la Grecia, ne sono sicuro. Spero che non andranno mai al governo e spero che crollino i loro voti.



Basta con queste *******! Aprite gli occhi


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Che Dio benedica Mattarella. Questi volevano uscire pure dall'Euro, e tra qualche anno ci ritrovavamo come la Grecia, ne sono sicuro. Spero che non andranno mai al governo e spero che crollino i loro voti.


Parli come se la vera discriminante per il benessere dei cittadini fosse essere o non essere nell'euro.
La vera discriminante è avere un governo onesto, capace e ben intenzionato a fare le cose come si deve, non degli scemi con problemi psicologici. Non te ne fai niente dell'euro se governa la mafia. Tra l'altro si sono visti i grandi risultati dell'euro, si sono visti tutti.
Ma ripeto che non è neanche la moneta a fare la differenza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2018)

Intanto Renzpubblica su FB piglia per il culo mettendo la foto del duce Mattarella in copertina rotfl


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2018)

Troveranno il modo di farlo durare almeno 2 anni, vedrete. Non dite che non ci sono i numeri. Come avete capito fanno quello che vogliono.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Parli come se la vera discriminante per il benessere dei cittadini fosse essere o non essere nell'euro.
> La vera discriminante è avere un governo onesto, capace e ben intenzionato a fare le cose come si deve, non degli scemi con problemi psicologici. Non te ne fai niente dell'euro se governa la mafia. Tra l'altro si sono visti i grandi risultati dell'euro, si sono visti tutti.
> Ma ripeto che non è neanche la moneta a fare la differenza.



Va bene, volete uscire dall'Euro? Poi vediamo tra qualche anno dove siamo. Ve lo dico io, siamo nella ***** nel giro di 3-4 anni cosi. Andate a chiedere a Roma come si sono trovati con la Raggi, vedete se si sono trovati bene. Io ho molti parenti stretti che vivono a Roma e mi dicono che è un macello totale. Oggi non è riuscito a passare neanche il giro d'Italia per le troppe buche ahahahahahah ma dai raga, basta co sti 5 stelle truffa. Vi stanno prendendo in giro, ma non ve ne rendete conto? Non date la colpa a Mattarella, questi al governo non ci vogliono andare, e infatti hanno riproposto lo stesso ministro dell'economia che Mattarella aveva già bocciato in precedenza.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Troveranno il modo di farlo durare almeno 2 anni, vedrete. Non dite che non ci sono i numeri. Come avete capito fanno quello che vogliono.


Tanto da quello che si è capito, la costituzione è carta straccia. Anzi dà fastidio, visto che Renzi la voleva cambiare 2 anni fa.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

Raga, come ha scritto giustamente Renzi su Facebook, questi qua vogliono solo vivere in un conflitto permanente sia contro gli altri partiti e sia contro Mattarella e le istituzioni. Questi al governo non ci vogliono andare. Punto. E menomale, se ne rendono conto da soli che sono una massa di incapaci. Spero che Renzi sfondi il 30% alle prossime elezioni.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tanto da quello che si è capito, la costituzione è carta straccia. Anzi dà fastidio, visto che Renzi la voleva cambiare 2 anni fa.




Ma è quello che farebbero anche 5S e Lega eh... la Costituzione va ammodernata, come le basi istituzionali di questo Stato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Intanto Renzpubblica su FB piglia per il culo mettendo la foto del duce Mattarella in copertina rotfl



La cosa più disgustosa di repubblica sono i commenti comunque


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga, come ha scritto giustamente Renzi su Facebook, questi qua vogliono solo vivere in un conflitto permanente sia contro gli altri partiti e sia contro Mattarella e le istituzioni. Questi al governo non ci vogliono andare. Punto. E menomale, se ne rendono conto da soli che sono una massa di incapaci. Spero che Renzi sfondi il 30% alle prossime elezioni.



Talmente non vogliono governare che il premier e la lista dei ministri glieli avevano proposti 
Ma ti rendi conto che il babbeo non sa più a cosa aggrapparsi?


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa più disgustosa di repubblica sono i commenti comunque



Ma chi se ne frega di Renzipubblica, ormai non la leggono più manco gli storici ex militanti del PCI di Berlinguer.
Vanno ignorati.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Cottarelli: "Incarico da Mattarella? Non posso rilasciare dichiarazioni".*


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga, come ha scritto giustamente Renzi su Facebook, questi qua vogliono solo vivere in un conflitto permanente sia contro gli altri partiti e sia contro Mattarella e le istituzioni. Questi al governo non ci vogliono andare. Punto. E menomale, se ne rendono conto da soli che sono una massa di incapaci. Spero che *Renzi *sfondi il 30% alle prossime elezioni.



loooooooooool


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Talmente non vogliono governare che il premier e la lista dei ministri glieli avevano proposti
> Ma ti rendi conto che il babbeo non sa più a cosa aggrapparsi?



Io fin quando non vanno al governo i 5 stelle e la lega sono contentissimo.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> loooooooooool



So che è difficile, ma ci spero. Purtroppo siamo in Italia, e qui si vota soprattutto chi la spara più grossa in campagna elettorale. Infatti tra i 5 stelle e la lega devo ammettere che è una bella sfida.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Berlusconi: "M5S che vuole l'impeachment è irresponsabile".*


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa più disgustosa di repubblica sono i commenti comunque



ci sono agenzie che pagano per scrivere questi commenti, sapevatelo.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "M5S che vuole l'impeachment è irresponsabile".*


Perfino la Santanchè gli sta dando torto in diretta ahahah. E' finito sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2018)

Di Maio ora in collegamento su Rai 1


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio ora in collegamento su Rai 1*


.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perfino la Santanchè gli sta dando torto in diretta ahahah. E' finito sotto tutti i punti di vista.



Che ti avevo detto? I parlamentari di Forza Italia lo sanno perfettamente che se torniamo a votare per loro è un bagno di sangue. In questo momento sono una variabile impazzita, faranno di TUTTO per evitare il ritorno alle urne.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga, come ha scritto giustamente Renzi su Facebook, questi qua vogliono solo vivere in un conflitto permanente sia contro gli altri partiti e sia contro Mattarella e le istituzioni. Questi al governo non ci vogliono andare. Punto. E menomale, se ne rendono conto da soli che sono una massa di incapaci. Spero che Renzi sfondi il 30% alle prossime elezioni.



ma come fa ad avere il coraggio di parlare Renzi !!!??
e tu nel citarlo....


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Io fin quando non vanno al governo i 5 stelle e la lega sono contentissimo.



Perché immagino che i governi del PD finora ti abbiano reso euforico.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Fazio che difende Mattarella  . Vabbè, prevedibile...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga, come ha scritto giustamente Renzi su Facebook, questi qua vogliono solo vivere in un conflitto permanente sia contro gli altri partiti e sia contro Mattarella e le istituzioni. Questi al governo non ci vogliono andare. Punto. E menomale, se ne rendono conto da soli che sono una massa di incapaci. Spero che Renzi sfondi il 30% alle prossime elezioni.



prossime elezioni 
PD semi estinto


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*C'è Martina del PD ora da Fazio.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *C'è Martina del PD ora da Fazio.*


Se non dà spazio al PD non sta tranquillo...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perfino la Santanchè gli sta dando torto in diretta ahahah. E' finito sotto tutti i punti di vista.



si credici. Il nano non muore mai. 
Anzi come ho scritto nell'altro topic, non mi meraviglierei se facesse una coalizione con Renzie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se non dà spazio al PD non sta tranquillo...




Bisogna andare coi lanciafiamme


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si credici. Il nano non muore mai.
> Anzi come ho scritto nell'altro topic, non mi meraviglierei se facesse una coalizione con Renzie.


Con quali voti?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si credici. Il nano non muore mai.
> Anzi come ho scritto nell'altro topic, non mi meraviglierei se facesse una coalizione con Renzie.



Il nano con la vicenda milan ha perso un altro botto di voti


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2018)

Comunque una cosa c'è da dire, con onestà intellettuale, a Salvini, per me, non dispiace affatto questa situazione. Impuntarsi per Savona quando gli era stato proposto Giorgietti mi sa di mossa politica da volpone.


----------



## luis4 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fazio che difende Mattarella  . Vabbè, prevedibile...



fazio è pagato dallo stato figurati se va contro mozzarella.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> fazio è pagato dallo stato figurati se va contro mozzarella.


11 milioni in 4 anni...Ed ora mettono pure Insinna (altro leccapiedi del PD) a L'eredità.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Ma ora è evidente che il voto degli Italiani conti 0 

le Elezioni future sono una falsa 
anche xkè la legge elettorale è scritta coi piedi 
grazie al Fenomeno che sostiene Matarella


----------



## Kaw (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Che Dio benedica Mattarella. Questi volevano uscire pure dall'Euro, e tra qualche anno ci ritrovavamo come la Grecia, ne sono sicuro. Spero che non andranno mai al governo e spero che crollino i loro voti.



Non mi sembra proprio che l'uscita dall'euro fosse nel contratto di governo, nè che Savona avesse questo obiettivo come ministro dell'economia. Anzi Savona nasce come europeista convinto, e proprio per questo vicino ai valori fondamentali e primordiali dell'Unione Europea, non la mafia burocratica di oggi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Di Battista: "Sto con Luigi Di Maio. Questi sono gli ultimi colpi di coda di 'animali' politici morenti".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Battista: "Sto con Luigi Di Maio. Questi sono gli ultimi colpi di coda di 'animali' politici morenti".*



Ho visto il video del dibba su giletti  Questo qui distrugge tutti se fa campagna elettorale come candidato.

Come si può dargli torto?


----------



## Devil man (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga, come ha scritto giustamente Renzi su Facebook, questi qua vogliono solo vivere in un conflitto permanente sia contro gli altri partiti e sia contro Mattarella e le istituzioni. Questi al governo non ci vogliono andare. Punto. E menomale, se ne rendono conto da soli che sono una massa di incapaci. Spero che Renzi sfondi il 30% alle prossime elezioni.


Volevi dire - 30%


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video del dibba su giletti  Questo qui distrugge tutti se fa campagna elettorale come candidato.
> 
> Come si può dargli torto?


Bisogna ammettere che a parlare è il politico più forte, sicuramente.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

La Santanchè è di FDI vedo nel sottopancia da Giletti. Non me n'ero accorto. Ecco perché ha sparlato di Berlusconi senza problemi poco fa  .


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Maggio 2018)

La messa in stato di accusa è necessaria, altrimenti la costituzione è solo carta igienica


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video del dibba su giletti  Questo qui distrugge tutti se fa campagna elettorale come candidato.
> 
> Come si può dargli torto?


Fai conto che ha lo stesso seguito di Di Maio su Facebook, senza neanche essere candidato (1 milione e mezzo di followers a testa).
Sposterà molti voti. Abbiamo bisogno di tutti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra proprio che l'uscita dall'euro fosse nel contratto di governo, nè che Savona avesse questo obiettivo come ministro dell'economia. Anzi Savona nasce come europeista convinto, e proprio per questo vicino ai valori fondamentali e primordiali dell'Unione Europea, non la mafia burocratica di oggi.



il problema era che in caso di bisogno dell'uscita dell'Euro 
sapeva come riuscirci senza causare troppi danni.... 

almeno così ho letto... ma parlava in caso di necessità 
xkè ahimè Euro non ha futuro..


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2018)

*Di Maio: "Dopo quello che è successo stasera è veramente difficile credere nelle istituzioni".*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "Dopo quello che è successo stasera è veramente difficile credere nelle istituzioni".*



il fatto che pure una rivolta violenta non va bene 

si sono tutelati con un esercito pre crisi 
(Eurogendfor)
sono andato veramente sul sito di quell'esercito! 

possono uccidere e distruggere senza ricevere condanne penali 
mi sembravano surreali i servizi che ne parlavano 
ma è proprio così!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Non scontata l affermazione di Di Battista:

"A Di Maio sarebbe bastato stringere la mano a Berlusconi, e oggi sarebbe presidente del consiglio".

È scontata perché il M5s si è guadagnato la fiducia di molte persone. 
La fiducia, un bene prezioso, da custodire. 

Speriamo che la gente si ricordi il più possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2018)

La sparo molto grossa: se fossi in Salvini, Di Maio, o altri personaggi simili di opposizione all'Elite, dopo stasera triplicherei la sicurezza e le guardie del corpo.

Temo davvero che non si andrà a nuove elezioni. Ma se ci si dovesse andare, come potrebbero impedire il risultato scontato che vogliono evitare a tutti i costi? Cosa si inventerebbero ancora, più eclatante e risolutivo di stasera? Manette o proiettili.


----------



## odasensei (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga, come ha scritto giustamente Renzi su Facebook, questi qua vogliono solo vivere in un conflitto permanente sia contro gli altri partiti e sia contro Mattarella e le istituzioni. Questi al governo non ci vogliono andare. Punto. E menomale, se ne rendono conto da soli che sono una massa di incapaci. Spero che Renzi sfondi il 30% alle prossime elezioni.



Ma quale 30% XD...Renzi per prendere voti deve farsi almeno 10 anni di politica minore, senza contare che il PD dovrebbe almeno tornare ad essere un partito serio e non il meme attuale 

Comunque non mi aspettavo Cottarelli, non capisco cosa possa fare visto che non ci sono numeri per formare nessun governo (già Lega M5S era debolissimo) a meno che Mattarella non punti ad un'alleanza M5S PD visto che Salvini ormai lo accetterebbe solo con una maggioranza larga


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

So che le rivolte in Italia sono delle rarità 
ma io sono convinto che questi signori 
hanno un loro sporco disegno... 

infatti si erano preparati a tutte le eventualità 
(l'hanno fatta passare nel periodo pre crisi Mondiale) 
pure in caso di uso della violenza 
metto in spoiler


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ai tempi in cui venne decisa la costituzione della nuova struttura non ne ha parlato nessuno. La ratifica di camera e senato è avvenuta all’unanimità e così siamo finiti nelle mani di una super-polizia dai poteri pressoché illimitati: sulla carta è europea, ma nei fatti è sotto la supervisione statunitense. Tanto è vero che la sede centrale si trova a vicenza, la stessa città dove c’è il famigerato camp-ederle delle truppe di washington.



Alzi la mano chi sa cos’è il trattato di Velsen. Domanda retorica: nessuno.

Eppure in questa piccola città olandese è stato posto in calce un tassello decisivo nel mosaico del nuovo ordine europeo e mondiale.

Una tappa del processo di smantellamento della sovranità nazionale.


Il Trattato Eurogendfor venne firmato a Velsen il 18 ottobre 2007 da Francia, Spagna, Paesi Bassi, Portogallo e Italia. Ne fanno parte non tutti i Paesi UE, ma solo quelli dotati di una polizia militare: Francia, Spagna, Portogallo, Olanda e Italia.

Eurogendfor può contare su una forza di 800 "gendarmi" mobilitabile in trenta giorni, più una riserva di altri 1.500; il tutto gestito da due organi centrali, uno politico e uno tecnico. Il primo è il comitato interdipartimentale di alto livello, chiamato CIMIN, acronimo di Comité InterMInistériel de haut Niveau, composto dai rappresentanti dei ministeri degli Esteri e della Difesa aderenti al trattato. L’altro è il Quartier generale permanente (PHQ), composto da 16 ufficiali e 14 sottufficiali (di cui rispettivamente 6 e 5 italiani). I sei incarichi principali (comandante, vicecomandante, capo di stato maggiore e sottocapi per operazioni, pianificazione e logistica) sono ripartiti a rotazione biennale tra le varie nazionalità, secondo gli usuali criteri per la composizione delle forze multinazionali.

L’acronimo sta per Forza di Gendarmeria Europea (EGF): in sostanza è la polizia militare d’Europa. E non solo. Per capire esattamente che cos’è, leggiamone qualche passo.

I compiti: «condurre missioni di sicurezza e ordine pubblico; monitorare, svolgere consulenza, guidare e supervisionare le forze di polizia locali nello svolgimento delle loro ordinarie mansioni, ivi comprese l’attività di indagine penale; assolvere a compiti di sorveglianza pubblica, gestione del traffico, controllo delle frontiere e attività generale d’intelligence; svolgere attività investigativa in campo penale, individuare i reati, rintracciare i colpevoli e tradurli davanti alle autorità giudiziarie competenti; proteggere le persone e i beni e mantenere l’ordine in caso di disordini pubblici». Il raggio d’azione: «EUROGENDFOR potrà essere messa a disposizione dell’Unione Europea (UE), delle Nazioni Unite (ONU), dell’Organizzazione per la Sicurezza e la Cooperazione in Europa (OSCE), dell’Organizzazione del Trattato del Nord Atlantico (NATO) e di altre organizzazioni internazionali o coalizioni specifiche». La sede e la cabina di comando: «la forza di polizia multinazionale a statuto militare composta dal Quartier Generale permanente multinazionale, modulare e proiettabile con sede a Vicenza (Italia). Il ruolo e la struttura del QG permanente, nonché il suo coinvolgimento nelle operazioni saranno approvati dal CIMIN – ovvero - l’Alto Comitato Interministeriale. Costituisce l’organo decisionale che governa EUROGENDFOR».

L'articolo 22 immunizza le proprietà e i capitali di Eurogendfor da provvedimenti esecutivi dell'autorità giudiziaria dei singoli stati nazionali. L'articolo 23 prevede che tutte le comunicazioni degli ufficiali di Eurogendfor non possano essere intercettate.

L'articolo 28 prevede che i Paesi firmatari rinuncino a chiedere un indennizzo per danni procurati alle proprietà nel corso della preparazione o esecuzione delle operazioni. L'articolo 29 prevede infine che gli appartenenti ad Eurogendfor non potranno subire procedimenti a loro carico a seguito di una sentenza emanata contro di loro, sia nello Stato ospitante che nel ricevente, in tutti quei casi collegati all’adempimento del loro servizio.

Ricapitolando: la Gendarmeria europea assume tutte le funzioni delle normali forze dell’ordine (carabinieri e polizia), indagini e arresti compresi; la Nato, cioè gli Stati Uniti, avranno voce in capitolo nella sua gestione operativa; il nuovo corpo risponde esclusivamente a un comitato interministeriale, composto dai ministri degli Esteri e della Difesa dei paesi firmatari. In pratica, significa che avremo per le strade poliziotti veri e propri, che non si limitano a missioni militari, sottoposti alla supervisione di un’organizzazione sovranazionale in mano a una potenza extraeuropea, cioè gli Usa, e che, come se non bastasse, è svincolata dal controllo del governo e del parlamento nazionali.

Non si tratta quindi di un vero corpo armato europeo, un inizio di esercito unico europeo, nel qual caso si collocherebbe alle dipendenze di Commissione e Parlamento Europeo, ma di corpo armato sovra-nazionale che, in quanto tale, gode di piena autonomia. Non risponde delle proprie azioni a nessun Parlamento nazionale, né al parlamento europeo. Dunque, a chi risponde?

L’EGF gode di una totale immunità: inviolabili locali, beni e archivi; le comunicazioni non possono essere intercettate; i danni a proprietà o persone non possono essere indennizzati; i gendarmi non possono essere messi sotto inchiesta dalla giustizia dei paesi ospitanti . Come si evince chiaramente, una serie di privilegi inconcepibili in uno Stato di diritto.

Il 14 maggio 2010 la Camera dei Deputati della Repubblica Italiana ratifica l’accordo. Presenti 443, votanti 442, astenuti 1. Hanno votato sì 442: tutti, nessuno escluso. Poco dopo anche il Senato dà il via libera, anche qui all’unanimità. Il 12 giugno 2010 il Trattato di Velsen entrò in vigore in Italia.

Questa squadra speciale di polizia militare extra-nazionale risponde solo ai ministri degli Esteri e della Difesa degli Stati membri.

Cosa alquanto pericolosa, perché dietro vi è celato il potere, dato a ogni Paese firmatario, di espropriare i propri Parlamenti dalle decisioni sull’impiego delle proprie truppe. E consente di farlo in piena legalità.

Rispetto a questa decisione non soltanto è una vergogna constatare che i nostri parlamentari sanciscano una palese espropriazione di sovranità, ma anche che sia passata inosservata un’anomalia clamorosa. Il quartiere generale europeo è insediato a Vicenza nella caserma dei carabinieri “Chinotto”. E a Vicenza da decenni ha sede Camp Ederle, a cui dal 2013 si è affiancata la seconda base statunitense al Dal Molin che è una sede dell’Africom, il comando americano per il quadrante mediterraneo-africano.

La deduzione è quasi ovvia: aver scelto proprio Vicenza sta a significare che la polizia militare europea dipende, e alla luce del sole, dal Pentagono. In pratica, è un altro pezzo di democrazia che va via, che toglie potere ai parlamenti regolarmente eletti.

L'opinione pubblica non lo sa, perché i mezzi d'informazione tacciono. Sappiamo infatti tutto sulle malefatte di Berlusconi, dei problemi giudiziari della famiglia Renzi (padre e figlio), ma poco sui diritti - che piano piano ci vengono tolti - di noi tutti. Quando la democrazia va in deficit, l’informazione si adegua?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Ma quale 30% XD...Renzi per prendere voti deve farsi almeno 10 anni di politica minore, senza contare che il PD dovrebbe almeno tornare ad essere un partito serio e non il meme attuale
> 
> Comunque non mi aspettavo Cottarelli, non capisco cosa possa fare visto che non ci sono numeri per formare nessun governo (già Lega M5S era debolissimo) a meno che Mattarella non punti ad *un'alleanza M5S PD* visto che Salvini ormai lo accetterebbe solo con una maggioranza larga



dici senza Fonz.. ah pardon.. senza Renzi ?


----------



## odasensei (27 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa c'è da dire, con onestà intellettuale, a Salvini, per me, non dispiace affatto questa situazione. Impuntarsi per Savona quando gli era stato proposto Giorgietti mi sa di mossa politica da volpone.



È stato sicuramente il migliore leader di partito sia in campagna elettorale che durante la fase di impasse post voto e sembra anche il più lucido stasera


----------



## odasensei (27 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> dici senza Fonz.. ah pardon Renzi ?



Di base si ma non mi stupirebbe un'accordo anche con Renzi


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2018)

La vecchia politica oggi si è ufficialmente suicidata.
Ora, bisogna fare la rivoluzione vera, lega e 5 stelle insieme.
Con le buone ci abbiamo provato, ora si fa con le cattive.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La vecchia politica oggi si è ufficialmente suicidata.
> Ora, bisogna fare la rivoluzione vera, lega e 5 stelle insieme.
> Con le buone ci abbiamo provato, ora si fa con le cattive.



rivoluzione in che senso?


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Va bene, volete uscire dall'Euro? Poi vediamo tra qualche anno dove siamo. Ve lo dico io, siamo nella ***** nel giro di 3-4 anni cosi. Andate a chiedere a Roma come si sono trovati con la Raggi, vedete se si sono trovati bene. Io ho molti parenti stretti che vivono a Roma e mi dicono che è un macello totale. Oggi non è riuscito a passare neanche il giro d'Italia per le troppe buche ahahahahahah ma dai raga, basta co sti 5 stelle truffa. Vi stanno prendendo in giro, ma non ve ne rendete conto? Non date la colpa a Mattarella, questi al governo non ci vogliono andare, e infatti hanno riproposto lo stesso ministro dell'economia che Mattarella aveva già bocciato in precedenza.


A parte che l'uscita dall'euro è un progetto a lungo termine, non si esce dall'oggi al domani.
In ogni caso se ce lo dici tu che falliamo senza l'euro, allora votiamo subito Fonzie che è una persona empatica e ci vuole bene. Aveva detto che lasciava la politica, ora è tornato perchè la notte non dorme pensando ai poveri.

Prendere ad hoc un esempio specifico negativo (le buche per strada) di una città con un sindaco 5 stelle non è un ottimo metro per giudicare il governo nascente 5 stelle - Lega con un presidente "terzo".

Non penso i 5 stelle ci stiano prendendo in giro. Se lo fanno, è una presa in giro assai minore dell'amico Fonzie. Sul mafioso è superfluo parlare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> rivoluzione in che senso?



Nel senso che se il popolo ci conferisce il mandato pieno di governare e il PdR o chi per lui si oppone, sono elementi nocivi per la democrazia e devono essere politicamente rimossi per garantire il pieno rispetto della volontà popolare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel senso che se il popolo ci conferisce il mandato pieno di governare e il PdR o chi per lui si oppone, sono elementi nocivi per la democrazia e devono essere politicamente rimossi per garantire il pieno rispetto della volontà popolare.



La costituzione è bellissima e non si tocca


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Io vi dico la mia...(xkè ho letto certi messaggi in giro) 
se pensate che la rivoluzione armata sia la soluzione 
vi state sbagliando alla grande! 

va bhe è altamente improbabile che accada conoscendoci 
xo si sono veramente tutelati x questa eventualità... 

e al livello d'immagine internazionale se accadesse 
credo proprio finiremmo al livello dello Yemen o Ucraina 

cioè o non ne parlano(Yemen) o diranno delle falsità (ucraina) 
nonostante i massacri... pure delle rivolte in Francia 
non ne parlano un granché i giornali e i TG x dire 
Onesta intellettuale dei servizi d'informazione dell'Occidente fa piangere


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel senso che se il popolo ci conferisce il mandato pieno di governare e il PdR o chi per lui si oppone, sono elementi nocivi per la democrazia e devono essere politicamente rimossi per garantire il pieno rispetto della volontà popolare.



ok adesso ho capito


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La vecchia politica oggi si è ufficialmente suicidata.
> Ora, bisogna fare la rivoluzione vera, lega e 5 stelle insieme.
> Con le buone ci abbiamo provato, ora si fa con le cattive.


L'unico e fondamentale punto sembra questo: Salvini, alla luce di questa intesa con i 5 stelle, che è continuata a parole anche fino a pochi minuti fa, come può ripresentarsi in lista con Berlusconi?

Il truffatore ha appena detto "M5S irresponsabile con Mattarella".

Le posizioni sono nette, in teoria non possono proprio allearsi. 
Berlusconi difende Mattarella. 
Salvini ha attaccato nettamente Mattarella.

Speriamo che queste posizioni siano AUTENTICHE e quindi restino da qui a 5 mesi.
M5s e lega possono tranquillamente andare alle elezioni come partiti singoli, e poi ritrovare un'intesa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La costituzione è bellissima e non si tocca



Ma infatti la costituzione non è il problema qui, anzi.
Ci ho passato sopra anni, la conosco bene.

Il problema è quando qualcuno decide di tirarla per i capelli per adattarla al proprio credo politico e all'ostacolare i risultati di libere elezioni.
Bobbio e Calamandrei si staranno rivoltando nella tomba, per non parlare di Costantino Mortati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Prima Re Giorgio da un mandato politico a Renzi 
(gli dice che doveva continuare le riforme di Letta) 

ora Matarella dice apertamente che non si fa il Governo 
perché i mercati(=UE) non acconsentano il ministro dell'economia 

povera Democrazia e povera Costituzione che viene derisa


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> A parte che l'uscita dall'euro è un progetto a lungo termine, non si esce dall'oggi al domani.
> In ogni caso se ce lo dici tu che falliamo senza l'euro, allora votiamo subito Fonzie che è una persona empatica e ci vuole bene. Aveva detto che lasciava la politica, ora è tornato perchè la notte non dorme pensando ai poveri.
> 
> Prendere ad hoc un esempio specifico negativo (le buche per strada) di una città con un sindaco 5 stelle non è un ottimo metro per giudicare il governo nascente 5 stelle - Lega con un presidente "terzo".
> ...



E invece Di Battista che stasera era a fare comizio come sempre? Non aveva abbandonato pure lui?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E invece Di Battista che stasera era a fare comizio come sempre? Non aveva abbandonato pure lui?



Conoscendolo... come fa a stare zitto dopo tutto questo!? XD


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Che Dio benedica Mattarella. Questi volevano uscire pure dall'Euro, e tra qualche anno ci ritrovavamo come la Grecia, ne sono sicuro. Spero che non andranno mai al governo e spero che crollino i loro voti.



ah uno che sensa un pretesto costituzionale mette il veto alla formazione del governo, di propria spontanea volontà perchè non in linea che le proprie idee e quelle degli amichetti esteri deve anche essere benedetto?

A me questa non sembra democrazia. Gli italiani hanno scelto, ora lui deve fare il volere degli italiani, altrimenti si scende in piazza con i forconi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ah uno che sensa un pretesto costituzionale mette il veto alla formazione del governo, di propria spontanea volontà perchè non in linea che le proprie idee e quelle degli amichetti esteri deve anche essere benedetto?
> 
> A me questa non sembra democrazia. Gli italiani hanno scelto, ora lui deve fare il volere degli italiani, altrimenti si scende in piazza con i forconi.



ma ha protetto i nostri risparmi LOL 

peccato che sia una scusa pietosa 
visto i precedenti... (esodati-vicenda monte paschi) maledetti !


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (28 Maggio 2018)

Indecenti Sono I commenti di chi non capisce. Savona era Una provocazione che maschera l'srroganza e l'ignoranza dicchi non conosce le leggi e vuole dettsre Al capo dello stato decisioni Che non gli Sono proprie.


Sono bastate vdue dichiarazioni Sulla Monte DEI paschi e Sulla cancellazione di 250 miliardi Di debito pubblico per smascherare la totale ed allucinante ignoranza di questi politicsnti da quattro soldi, bravi solo a promettere panem et circenses ad un popolo, il nostro, Che vale quanto loro.
GRAZIE PRESIDENTE mattsrella per non essersi piegato alle miller pressioni giunte ed ai ricatti.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ah uno che sensa un pretesto costituzionale mette il veto alla formazione del governo, di propria spontanea volontà perchè non in linea che le proprie idee e quelle degli amichetti esteri deve anche essere benedetto?
> 
> A me questa non sembra democrazia. Gli italiani hanno scelto, ora lui deve fare il volere degli italiani, altrimenti si scende in piazza con i forconi.



ci vuole equilibrio però. Non si tratta di amichetti esteri, o di proprie idee. Mattarella ha preso una decisione per evitare ulteriori problemi. Credo sia chiaro a tutti ormai che il problema Savona è solo lo specchietto per le allodole. E' qualcosa di più profondo e radicato. Salvini ha sfruttato l'occasione mentre Di Maio è stato un pollo. In ogni caso, le manovre economiche che avevano in mente di fare erano veramente al limite della decenza. C'era il pericolo di portarci nel baratro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Maggio 2018)

voi scrivete così..
ma io il baratro lo vedo comunque.. 
e da molti anni x giunta
non è molto lontano il precipizio... 
tanto per citare il primo 

lo spauracchio dell'aumento dell'IVA 
ora la responsabilità su questo pericolo non esiste +? 

considerando che non si vota quest'Estate 
vi comunico che aumento è assicurato 

evviva !!! voi ci arrivate a fine mese così?


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E invece Di Battista che stasera era a fare comizio come sempre? Non aveva abbandonato pure lui?


Di Battista non ha mai detto che abbandonava la politica! Nella stessa frase in cui diceva che non si sarebbe ricandidato alle elezioni del 4 marzo ha detto che non lascia nè la politica nè il movimento 5 stelle.

Molto diversa la menzogna di Renzie:






Di Battista lo vediamo sempre acceso e inca**ato, ma non ha mai amato la politica come professione. Ha sperato di non dover tornare in campo. Non ha interessi nè nelle poltrone nè negli stipendioni politici. E' una mentalità troppo estranea alla vecchia politica, mi rendo conto.
Al contrario Renzi in qualunque caso rimane aggrappato alla sedia, sfruttando la memoria cortissima delle persone, a partire dai suoi stessi sostenitori.

Come giustifica il suo bloccare pure il suo stesso partito? Perchè è ancora in giro?


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma ha protetto i nostri risparmi LOL
> 
> peccato che sia una scusa pietosa
> visto i precedenti... (esodati-vicenda monte paschi) maledetti !


Sì infatti adesso se aumenterà l'iva i risparmi saranno al sicuro



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ci vuole equilibrio però. Non si tratta di amichetti esteri, o di proprie idee. Mattarella ha preso una decisione per evitare ulteriori problemi. Credo sia chiaro a tutti ormai che il problema Savona è solo lo specchietto per le allodole. E' qualcosa di più profondo e radicato. Salvini ha sfruttato l'occasione mentre Di Maio è stato un pollo. In ogni caso, le manovre economiche che avevano in mente di fare erano veramente al limite della decenza. C'era il pericolo di portarci nel baratro.


Abbiamo avuto un presidente truffatore, evasore e colluso con la mafia, abbiamo avuto un presidente impegnato nel salvare le banche = è tutto apposto.

Ora arrivava un gruppo di persone concentrate a difendere l'italia e i suoi cittadini, pronta a dare una mazzata alle lobby del gioco d'azzardo, manovre sostanzialmente contro se stessi (questione dei vitalizi etc) etc etc = sull'orlo del baratro.

Credo che l'arte oratoria sia ancora un fattore decisivo nel creare una percezione piuttosto che un'altra nell'elettore.
Berlusconi e Renzi mostrano quell'aria di chi la sa lunga, con le parole infondono sicurezza.

Non siamo abituati a un Di Maio che spesso ripete "non sarà facile" "sarà difficile ma ci proveremo".
Queste frasi Berlusconi non le hai mai usate.

Io dico anzichè le parole, volevo vedere i fatti. Vedere se queste terrorizzanti manovre economiche ci portavano nella fossa oppure no.


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Maggio 2018)

si puo essere pro o contro un governo giallo-verde, ma credo che con questo atto il presidente della repubblica intesifichera' il distacco della gente dalla politica, se le banche decidono chi deve governare allora siamo veramente in un carcere..e' un grave atto istituzionale anche se il presidente della repubblica ha la sua costituzione della sua parte..e' un momento difficile e questi atti potrebbero radicalizzare certa gente..se ci saranno le votazioni e io credo che faranno di tutto per allungare i tempi, ma se ci saranno in autunno vedo lega+ 5 stelle insieme al 60--65 % dei voti


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì infatti adesso se aumenterà l'iva i risparmi saranno al sicuro
> 
> 
> Abbiamo avuto un presidente truffatore, evasore e colluso con la mafia, abbiamo avuto un presidente impegnato nel salvare le banche = è tutto apposto.
> ...



dai su, mi parli di fatti, a Roma oggi abbiamo fatto una figura oscena grazie alla Raggi(mica solo oggi).
Non è che se dici non sarà facile, automaticamente fa di te una persona onesta e competente, elementi che servirebbero a questo paese come il pane. Solo che da una parte abbiamo i non onesti e dall'altra gli incompetenti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ci vuole equilibrio però. Non si tratta di amichetti esteri, o di proprie idee. Mattarella ha preso una decisione per evitare ulteriori problemi. Credo sia chiaro a tutti ormai che il problema Savona è solo lo specchietto per le allodole. E' qualcosa di più profondo e radicato. Salvini ha sfruttato l'occasione mentre Di Maio è stato un pollo. In ogni caso, le manovre economiche che avevano in mente di fare erano veramente al limite della decenza. C'era il pericolo di portarci nel baratro.



*Certezza


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Maggio 2018)

Vedo gente schifata, indignata da quello che ha fatto Mattarella. Ma scusatemi, se oggi pomeriggio nell'incontro con Salvini Mattarella ha proposto (come riportano tutti) Giorgetti al posto di Savona, e Salvini ha detto no, adesso è colpa di Mattarella? Cioè voleva mettere un altro esponente leghista come ministro dell'economia. È piena facoltà del presidente della Repubblica fare ciò,se non gradisce un possibile ministro. Poi possiamo discutere per ore su quanto fossero giuste o sbagliate le ragioni che l'hanno portato a fare cio.. Però se Salvini avesse detto sì a Giorgetti all'economia, ora si avrebbe un governo lega-5stelle. Quindi chiedo a chi sosteneva questo governo: perché impuntarsi su quel nome e far saltare tutto?


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Vedo gente schifata, indignata da quello che ha fatto Mattarella. Ma scusatemi, se oggi pomeriggio nell'incontro con Salvini Mattarella ha proposto (come riportano tutti) Giorgetti al posto di Savona, e Salvini ha detto no, adesso è colpa di Mattarella? Cioè voleva mettere un altro esponente leghista come ministro dell'economia. È piena facoltà del presidente della Repubblica fare ciò,se non gradisce un possibile ministro. Poi possiamo discutere per ore su quanto fossero giuste o sbagliate le ragioni che l'hanno portato a fare cio.. Però se Salvini avesse detto sì a Giorgetti all'economia, ora si avrebbe un governo lega-5stelle. Quindi chiedo a chi sosteneva questo governo: perché impuntarsi su quel nome e far saltare tutto?



ma è ovvio. Salvini ha sfruttato l'occasione per andare di nuovo a votare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Vedo gente schifata, indignata da quello che ha fatto Mattarella. Ma scusatemi, se oggi pomeriggio nell'incontro con Salvini Mattarella ha proposto (come riportano tutti) Giorgetti al posto di Savona, e Salvini ha detto no, adesso è colpa di Mattarella? Cioè voleva mettere un altro esponente leghista come ministro dell'economia. È piena facoltà del presidente della Repubblica fare ciò,se non gradisce un possibile ministro. Poi possiamo discutere per ore su quanto fossero giuste o sbagliate le ragioni che l'hanno portato a fare cio.. Però se Salvini avesse detto sì a Giorgetti all'economia, ora si avrebbe un governo lega-5stelle. Quindi chiedo a chi sosteneva questo governo: perché impuntarsi su quel nome e far saltare tutto?



Di Maio ha detto stasera che Savona era nome neutro e condiviso da entrambe le forze.
Giorgetti, numero 2 della Lega, poteva anche andare bene alla Lega ma ci sarebbe stato un netto squilibrio di forze contro i patti che avevano.In tal caso la Lega avrebbe avuto Interni, trasporti, Turismo, Agricoltura e all'Economia il loro numero 2.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Vedo gente schifata, indignata da quello che ha fatto Mattarella. Ma scusatemi, se oggi pomeriggio nell'incontro con Salvini Mattarella ha proposto (come riportano tutti) Giorgetti al posto di Savona, e Salvini ha detto no, adesso è colpa di Mattarella? Cioè voleva mettere un altro esponente leghista come ministro dell'economia. È piena facoltà del presidente della Repubblica fare ciò,se non gradisce un possibile ministro. Poi possiamo discutere per ore su quanto fossero giuste o sbagliate le ragioni che l'hanno portato a fare cio.. Però se Salvini avesse detto sì a Giorgetti all'economia, ora si avrebbe un governo lega-5stelle. Quindi chiedo a chi sosteneva questo governo: perché impuntarsi su quel nome e far saltare tutto?



D'altronde perché non accettare Savona e far schizzare lo spread? È così bello 

Poi Salvini si presenta da Giletti e parla della gente col mutuo da pagare, sono vergognosi,vanno estirpati.


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: il presidente della Repubblica, Mattarella, dopo aver bocciato un possibile governo Lega Cinque Stelle ( http://www.milanworld.net/mentana-si-torna-al-voto-vt62954.html ) ha convocato Carlo Cottarellli, ex commissario della spending review durante il governo Renzi, al Colle per lunedì 28 maggio 2018. Incarico in vista?
> 
> *Salvini:"Ora ci ritroveremo al governo il PD bocciato dagli italiani? Sarebbe veramente assurdo. Sono assolutamente incazz... e deluso. Ma non mollo. Quando si va al voto? Lo decide Mattarella, come tutto ormai".*


Non ho votato se 5s ne lega, penso che questo governo avrebbe fatto tantissimi disastri, ma avrebbe dovuto avere il diritto di provarci


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Maio ha detto stasera che Savona era nome neutro e condiviso da entrambe le forze.
> Giorgetti, numero 2 della Lega, poteva anche andare bene alla Lega ma ci sarebbe stato un netto squilibrio di forze contro i patti che avevano.In tal caso la Lega avrebbe avuto Interni, trasporti, Turismo, Agricoltura e all'Economia il loro numero 2.



una soluzione la si poteva trovare..Comunque attaccare così duramente Mattarella non lo trovo corretto. Io non credo che l'abbia fatto a cuor leggero. Se ha preso questa decisione evidentemente ci sono dei motivi, validi. Poi uno può essere d'accordo o meno, per carità, ma addirittura chiedere l'impeachment, è assurdo.


----------



## danjr (28 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Va bene, volete uscire dall'Euro? Poi vediamo tra qualche anno dove siamo. Ve lo dico io, siamo nella ***** nel giro di 3-4 anni cosi. Andate a chiedere a Roma come si sono trovati con la Raggi, vedete se si sono trovati bene. Io ho molti parenti stretti che vivono a Roma e mi dicono che è un macello totale. Oggi non è riuscito a passare neanche il giro d'Italia per le troppe buche ahahahahahah ma dai raga, basta co sti 5 stelle truffa. Vi stanno prendendo in giro, ma non ve ne rendete conto? Non date la colpa a Mattarella, questi al governo non ci vogliono andare, e infatti hanno riproposto lo stesso ministro dell'economia che Mattarella aveva già bocciato in precedenza.



Il punto non è che quello che dici, su cui hai ragione, il punto è che viene meno la democrazia; cosa che mi andrebbe anche bene, basta saperlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> una soluzione la si poteva trovare...



Secondo me l'establishment avrebbe trovato un altro pretesto. Anch'io vedo un' impalcatura un po' debole per questo aut-aut su "Savona o morte", ma rovescio la provenienza del pretesto, la sposto da Salvini/Di maio a Bruxelles.. Avendo seguito un po' tutte le indiscrezioni di questi giorni mi è parso di capire che c'erano enormi dubbi anche su Salvini ministro dell'Interno e su Di Maio al lavoro. E su Massolo alla difesa, che infatti ieri è stato sostituito in extremis da tale Giansanti (che non ho idea di chi fosse).

Sono convinto che se fosse stato proposto Giorgetti, sarebbe poi emerso un altro veto, magari sulla politica migratoria con Salvini agli interni.
Di certo non mi posso fidare di chi dopo cinque minuti ha convocato tale Cottarelli, nome ideologicamente opposto a quello di Savona, come se fosse già tutto pronto da settimane.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'establishment avrebbe trovato un altro pretesto. Anch'io vedo un' impalcatura un po' debole questo aut-aut su "Savona o morte", ma rovescio la provenienza del pretesto, la sposto da Salvini/Di maio a Bruxelles.. Avendo seguito un po' tutte le indiscrezioni di questi giorni mi è parso di capire che c'erano enormi dubbi anche su Salvini ministro dell'Interno e su Di Maio al lavoro. E su Massolo alla difesa, che infatti ieri è stato sostituito in extremis da tale Giansanti (che non ho idea di chi fosse).
> 
> Sono convinto che se fosse stato proposto Giorgetti, sarebbe poi emerso un altro veto, magari sulla politica migratoria con Salvini agli interni.
> Di certo non mi posso fidare di chi dopo cinque minuti ha convocato tale Cottarelli, nome ideologicamente opposto a quello di Savona, come se fosse già tutto pronto da settimane.



logico.
Chiaramente Cottarelli non è un nome pensato oggi. Così come non era una novità per Salvini-Di Maio, che Mattarella non volesse Savona.


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai su, mi parli di fatti, a Roma oggi abbiamo fatto una figura oscena grazie alla Raggi(mica solo oggi).
> Non è che se dici non sarà facile, automaticamente fa di te una persona onesta e competente, elementi che servirebbero a questo paese come il pane. Solo che da una parte abbiamo i non onesti e dall'altra gli incompetenti.


Come ho detto a un altro utente, prendere un fatto specifico negativo di una città 5 stelle non mi sembra corretto per valutare un governo (quindi già il paragone sarebbe scorretto), governo per metà 5 stelle e per metà Lega, che neanche abbiamo avuto di vedere all'opera.

Anche perchè così facendo si può anche fare il contrario, prendo pezzi a caso:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Voglio raccontarvi i progressi della nostra lotta all'illegalità e all’abusivismo commerciale.

A partire dai risultati di questi ultimi giorni: gli agenti del PICS (Pronto Intervento Centro Storico) della Polizia Locale hanno sequestrato, tra ieri e oggi, circa 2500 pezzi provenienti da partite di merce abusiva, nelle piazze e nelle vie del Centro Storico. Sono intervenuti in Via del Corso, via Condotti, Piazza di Spagna e Piazza Navona, l'Isola Tiberina, Trastevere, l'area di Castel Sant’Angelo, Piazza Risorgimento e Porta Angelica. Tutte zone ad elevata frequentazione turistica, che rappresentano il biglietto da visita della nostra città.

Stamattina a Porta Maggiore sono stati invece sequestrati e conferiti a discarica sei metri cubi di ciarpame e paccottiglia, che si sommano ai due metri cubi di abiti e materiale elettrico, confiscati nella stessa zona qualche giorno fa.

E ancora: oltre 200 i pezzi di merce abusiva, contraffatta o non a norma confiscati nel mercato rionale della Montagnola, dove operano commercianti onesti che tuteliamo e supportiamo.

I controlli dello scorso week end sul litorale romano di Ostia, dal Porto Turistico fino ai Cancelli di Castelporziano e Capocotta, hanno portato alla confisca di 10.000 pezzi appartenenti alle categorie merceologiche più disparate.

Dalla moda alla bigiotteria, passando per la telefonia e gli alimenti, stiamo difendendo con rinnovato impegno i nostri esercenti onesti, i posti di lavoro bruciati dal mercato illegale, l'eccellenza del made in Italy, il decoro delle nostre strade, come pure l'incolumità e la salute dei cittadini.

Ogni giorno i vigili sottraggono alla rete di vendita prodotti non certificati, tossici, non a norma, spesso frutto di rovistaggio e causa di rischio sanitario. Lo fanno mentre allontanano dai marciapiedi gli ambulanti abusivi e liberano gli incroci stradali da furgoncini carichi di merce illegale posteggiati in doppia fila.

Un impegno che copre tutta Roma: dalle aree di pregio alla periferia perchè vogliamo restituire alla capitale il decoro che merita.

Con una marcia in più, costituita dai 350 nuovi vigili che integreranno l'organico già attivo.

Sono le cifre di un impegno mantenuto, che ci spingono a fare di più, a proseguire con forza sempre maggiore nella lotta intrapresa in nome della legalità.





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ha impedito un'altro possibile scandalo legato alle olimpiadi





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Debito ereditato dal passato ridotto di 200 milioni



Fare questa gara dei pro e dei contro mi sembra infantile e soprattutto poco utile.
Anche con le migliori intenzioni, come fa un'amministrazione a rivoltare una città (come Roma tra l'altro) nell'arco di una paio di anni? Te lo dico io: è impossibile. Scientificamente impossibile. Non esiste al mondo una mente in grado di fare quello che i detrattori malignamente chiedono.

Il progetto politico 5 stelle non può che essere a lungo termine. Sarebbe folle promettere mare e monti in poco tempo. Sarebbe berlusconiano.

Poi ragioniamo come se i cittadini sono degli essere perfetti, e le istituzioni l'unico problema. Non è così, la negligenza e l'errore è anche nel "basso". Che sia anche un singolo sacco dell'immondizia lasciato per strada.


----------



## fra29 (28 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video del dibba su giletti  Questo qui distrugge tutti se fa campagna elettorale come candidato.
> 
> Come si può dargli torto?



Due piani sopra a tutti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2018)

Secondo voi piacerà al Fondo Monetario?


----------



## vota DC (28 Maggio 2018)

Per farla breve Savona ha aggiustato i conti italiani 25 anni fa, cottarelli è quello che ha suggerito di rivedere in rialzo la spesa perché l'aumento del pil era superiore al previsto ma ha sbagliato i calcoli e portato al 133 (il limite è 103). Cottarelli più di Savona può portare l'Italia fuori dall'euro: la cacciano.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora: il presidente della Repubblica, Mattarella, dopo aver bocciato un possibile governo Lega Cinque Stelle ( http://www.milanworld.net/mentana-si-torna-al-voto-vt62954.html ) ha convocato Carlo Cottarellli, ex commissario della spending review durante il governo Renzi, al Colle per lunedì 28 maggio 2018. Incarico in vista?
> 
> *Salvini:"Ora ci ritroveremo al governo il PD bocciato dagli italiani? Sarebbe veramente assurdo. Sono assolutamente incazz... e deluso. Ma non mollo. Quando si va al voto? Lo decide Mattarella, come tutto ormai".*



Di fatto è un colpo di Stato, con il P.d.R. che diventa il vero organo di indirizzo politico, destituendo il parlamento (quindi indirettamente la sovranità popolare) di ogni potere.
E non sono elettore né di Lega, né di 5S.


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Che Dio benedica Mattarella. Questi volevano uscire pure dall'Euro, e tra qualche anno ci ritrovavamo come la Grecia, ne sono sicuro. Spero che non andranno mai al governo e spero che crollino i loro voti.



Il fatto di uscire dall' euro non era stato affrontato in campagna elettorale;e' venuto fuori dopo....con il rischio di inflazione al 30%o
gni anno e con il ritorno alla lira che diventerebbe carta straccia...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Maggio 2018)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Per farla breve Savona ha aggiustato i conti italiani 25 anni fa, cottarelli è quello che ha suggerito di rivedere in rialzo la spesa perché l'aumento del pil era superiore al previsto ma ha sbagliato i calcoli e portato al 133 (il limite è 103). Cottarelli più di Savona può portare l'Italia fuori dall'euro: la cacciano.



Ma cosa vuoi che porti, è un traghettatore


----------



## James Watson (28 Maggio 2018)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Indecenti Sono I commenti di chi non capisce. Savona era Una provocazione che maschera l'srroganza e l'ignoranza dicchi non conosce le leggi e vuole dettsre Al capo dello stato decisioni Che non gli Sono proprie.
> 
> 
> Sono bastate vdue dichiarazioni Sulla Monte DEI paschi e Sulla cancellazione di 250 miliardi Di debito pubblico per smascherare la totale ed allucinante ignoranza di questi politicsnti da quattro soldi, bravi solo a promettere panem et circenses ad un popolo, il nostro, Che vale quanto loro.
> GRAZIE PRESIDENTE mattsrella per non essersi piegato alle miller pressioni giunte ed ai ricatti.



.
La cosa allucinante è il "piano segreto" per uscire dall'euro.. cioè, riassumendo, mandare in vacca i conti pubblici per farci espellere (tanto chissenefrega, il conto lo paghiamo noi e loro sono poi bravissimi a dare la colpa all'europa)


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2018)

Sono in forte imbarazzo per quelle persone che oggi esultano perché il capo dello stato ha mandato a casa quel governo che non gli piaceva...

quel presidente che ieri con una calma sconvolgente si è presentato ai microfoni a dire che questo paese non è più una democrazia fondata sul lavoro ma una dittatura fondata sui mercati e sulla finanza..

Non mi sono mai vergognato tanto di questo paese, e invito tutti ad una riflessione e ad un atto oggi logico: bruciate la tessera elettorale, perché che valore ha oggi il voto?

Io credo che le prossime elezioni potremmo farle con un semplice fax mandato a qualche agenzia di rating e che ce lo dicano loro cosa fare, tanto lo fanno già, almeno ci evitiamo la farsa di milioni di ingenui che vanno lì a esprimere la loro idea..

E ancora più odioso, vedere che a difesa di questo assunto c'è in prima linea quella roba immonda che in italia fa finta di essere la sinistra...

ieri sera uno di questi signori diceva che non si deve incitare la piazza..la piazza va ignorata, perché la politica si fa nei palazzi


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2018)

Quello che stanno provando a fare salvini e di maio è qualcosa di molto grosso a livello politico, impensabile che tutti i colossi dietro berlusconi e renzi avrebbero mollato cosi facilmente.
Fare questo governo avrebbe voluto dire distruggere logge di potere, logge che sono le uniche a giovare e mangiare da questa unione europea.
La vera rivoluzione sarebbe fare questo governo ma , come appare chiaro con questo ultimo e disperato gesto di crazyrella che equivale a un salvataggio di mano sulla linea di porta, un gesto che stupra la democrazia, questo governo non ce lo vogliono veder fare.
Ora mattarella si è spudoratamente schierato.
Apriamo bene gli occhi noi tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2018)

La piazza va informata e a quanto pare a molti da fastidio che la gente sappia.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Maggio 2018)

Incredibile, che schifo.


----------

